# Southwest Ohio **** shoot!!!



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's your chance to have some FUN!!!!

Sept 18th 10pm at AO archery in Germantown, Ohio.

2 person teams with a 20 dollar buy in.....50% payback to the top places depending on participation.


Ok...do I have any interest yet? Well if I don't now I will...Here's the deal!!!

This is going to be a team shoot as stated, and it's going to be best arrow scoring. What this means is both teammates will shoot the target...the best of those two arrows is the score you get. Also Coaching among teammates will be allowed!!! There is going to be a total of 10 targets BUT the team only gets 4 arrows total to shoot between them!!! That means if you miss a target and can't find your arrow...then you better hope you don't miss again. :heh:

Also you must bring your own flashlight (and I'd recommend extra batteries) to spotlight the tagets....Now we haven't fully deceided what targets you'll be shooting but I will tell you they will be all McKenzies. Also all shots will be taken from a single line to targets placed in an open field...sounds easy dosn't it....well come out and see for yourself!!!

We will have a Bonfire afterwards and a general night of fun!!!!

For more information or to RSVP to our event please feel free to call the shop at 937-859-3015 or you can PM myself or Andy (aoarcheryshop) here.


Oh also we will have our indoor range up and ready for preshoot practice and as always our full outdoor 3D course will be up and ready to shoot all day, everyday....Registration for the event will start at 7pm that evening.

Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I have a partner. Anyone what to guess who it is?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> I think I have a partner. Anyone what to guess who it is?


Ummm...gee would it be that Wayne guy?

I have one as well...but SHE is much better looking then your partner.:shade:


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you think if I use him, I have any chance.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

FDL said:


> Do you think if I use him, I have any chance.


Only if he starts judging targets in the dark. :lol:


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

I will do the judging and the light holding. He only has to shoot.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey now, it's got to be fair! Wayne can only use a Bic lighter and a Genesis!


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Count us in*

Jared and I are in boys { TEAM SKINT-BACK } Ready to Rock ,
So pull your'alls skirts up and hold on tight to your Saddlehorn's.
:rock::boxing::cool2::elf_moon::killpain:imp2:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

AllTheRage said:


> Jared and I are in boys { TEAM SKINT-BACK } Ready to Rock ,
> So pull your'alls skirts up and hold on tight to your Saddlehorn's.
> :rock::boxing::cool2::elf_moon::killpain:imp2:


Tell jared to leave his HT at home this time...he's going to need something he can punch. lol


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Punch*

:mg:


goofy2788 said:


> Tell jared to leave his HT at home this time...he's going to need something he can punch. lol


:mg::What kinda targets we gonna be shootin there fellars? :BrownBear:What ever it is, we'll have her covered! :RockOn: Maybe after the shoot we can all get down with some of my cold buddies:beer: Relax fellas there is always:second: Yea Yea, yall know Im:jksign:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hardcor-nut said:


> :mg:
> 
> :mg::What kinda targets we gonna be shootin there fellars? :BrownBear:What ever it is, we'll have her covered! :RockOn: Maybe after the shoot we can all get down with some of my cold buddies:beer: Relax fellas there is always:second: Yea Yea, yall know Im:jksign:


Well who knows we may put up one of those pop-up kind just for you. :lol:


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pop up*



goofy2788 said:


> Well who knows we may put up one of those pop-up kind just for you. :lol:


OOOHHH SNAP! You wouldnt.:mg:


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Pop up*



Hardcor-nut said:


> OOOHHH SNAP! You wouldnt.:mg:


OOHHH Yes he would ukey:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

And it wouldn't be a "**** Shoot" without that damned raccoon at max yardage for everyone to five!


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Say What?*



maineyotekiller said:


> And it wouldn't be a "**** Shoot" without that damned raccoon at max yardage for everyone to five!


Dooouuugghh! Kick me in the JIMMY!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

*Issues*

I think all of you have issues, must be why we get along so well..


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

aoarcheryshop said:


> I think all of you have issues, must be why we get along so well..



Heck you KNOW we got issues!!! :heh:

Mr. Andrew "let me stick a freaking racoon in the tree then make everyone shoot at it from 26 yrds away" Oney.


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

any age limits (youths)


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

starr06 said:


> any age limits (youths)





NOPE anyone with a bow that can shoot is welcome


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

*Rules*

Rules are subject to change (just kidding)


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pink*



aoarcheryshop said:


> Rules are subject to change (just kidding)


That pink phone number is awesome! Just kidding:teeth:


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Pink*



Hardcor-nut said:


> That pink phone number is awesome! Just kidding:teeth:


Yo PINKY I mean Andy DOOHHH !!! just messin


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

*Phone number*

You two were the first ones to notice that and dont you guys hang together more than average? But all jokes aside it does get some attension but mostly emails..


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

email from who? (I did see you changed it)


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Pink*

Andy I thought you looked better in PINK!


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Pinky*

Goes well with your Lavender nail polish and Pearl eye shadow.
JUST MESSIN WITH YA DUDE Rage out


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Hell i am blind it does not matter to me.
thanks for keeping this on the first page everyone


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

aoarcheryshop said:


> Hell i am blind it does not matter to me.
> thanks for keeping this on the first page everyone


Didn't your mom ever tell you doing it so much will make you go blind. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Its just another excuse to go along with the others.


----------



## GoBucks20 (Jan 5, 2009)

***** Shoot*

bump......sounds like a blast!:rock:


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*A&O **** shoot*

Get your @$$ back up top boy !!!!


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Get up


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Get those hunting bows out...


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

***** shoot @ ao archery*

Get your @$$ back up top boy !!!!!!


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help... Everyone


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

Take it to the BAG!


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

This one is going to be a blast.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Get those flashlights charged.:archer:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Flashlight? We're bringing in a light plant! Just call us "Team Daylight"!


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*A&O Archery CoonShoot*

Where you goin Boy ? Get your @$$ back up top !!!! :bump:


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

to bad big jim is afraid of the dark, would that be legal if we shine the light off "the buckle".


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

milkman38 said:


> to bad big jim is afraid of the dark, would that be legal if we shine the light off "the buckle".


Hell if we shine the light off "the buckle" we'll all be able to see:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok only 16 more days to prepare for this one.....Make sure them flashlights are charged, you're night eyes are ready and for the love of Gosh, whomever is shooting against me...please bring luminocks. :chortle:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

What does everyone think about using matts truck as a backstop?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

aoarcheryshop said:


> What does everyone think about using matts truck as a backstop?



I don't think it would make a real difference if we did:embara:







[email protected]@le:tongue:


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Matt's Truck*



aoarcheryshop said:


> What does everyone think about using matts truck as a backstop?


We would have to put it ten yrds in front of the target for it to do me any good   :wink:


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Get back up there..


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Get on up!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Only six more days to buy a good light!:wink:


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bag Job*

Lets get it on!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Tomorrow's the big day...don't forget to plan for the bonfire afterwards...bring your hotdogs, marshmellows, and favorite beverage....We plan on having a great time before, during and after the shoot.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*A&O Archery CoonShoot*

Hey boy's and gal's , just to let everyone know Jared and I had a blast at the **** shoot last night and would like to thank A&O Archery for hosting a Hell
of a good time shoot , also thanks to everyone that helped to put it together , Looking forward to the next shoot . BOWHUNTER SAY WHAT !  
Chris


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

The shoot was great and my partner and I had a great time! Thanks for the elk target...

~SF


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I know I speak for Andy when I say thank you all for coming out and supporting our shoot...If not for you all showing up the shoot wouldn't have been no where near as fun. We already have ideas floating around now about how we can torture...er entertain you all with another shoot. :wink:



Also don't forget....Indoor season will be starting up before you know it so get those eagle eyes and perfect forms polished up and ready to go.


----------

